# 2013 Bianchi Oltre XR



## AnthonyL88

I was wondering, how comfortable is the Oltre XR on long rides and climbing. I really like the frame a lot and was thinking about buying this frame as my 2nd bike.


----------



## jmess

I hope to have my new XR late next week. Went with the Nero color and Ultegra Di2 for now. Sort of went all in buying online and not doing a test ride. Currently riding an 07 Orbea Orca so it will be interesting to see how they compare.

Competitive Cyclist had a 2012 Oltre 61mm frame for 3500.


----------



## kbwh

I haven't tried the Oltre or the Oltre XR, but from what I read they are stiff racing frames which manage to swallow a lot of road buzz. 
As always for extra comfort wider tires at slightly lower pressure, double bar tape, a saddle that flexes and maybe carbon bars are ways to go.


----------



## stickboybike

kbwh said:


> I haven't tried the Oltre or the Oltre XR, but from what I read they are stiff racing frames which manage to swallow a lot of road buzz.
> As always for extra comfort wider tires at slightly lower pressure, double bar tape, a saddle that flexes and maybe carbon bars are ways to go.


Comfort is a component of how well the bike has been fitted to you and how good your form is for the season... hate to point out. All things considered, the bike is stiff. Stiff as in when you get on the gas to sprint, it's up the road faster than you expected. 

I had a 2012 Oltre (non XR), trained and raced a season on it. 61cm frame with SRAM Red, Kysrium SR wheels. From a perception stand point, it gives you that slight road buzz like my 1885 (same wheels)- feedback but not like road buzz you'd get from a cheap alu frame. 

I did a training ride last spring and 20miles of it were on dirt roads. The bike soaked up the harsh hit pretty well. The steering on the Oltre is very quick and light. Never once did I ever think that it need to be stiffer but knowing Bianchi, the XR is stiffer but still refined. 

Here's a shot from last year at the Wrightsville Crit... got 2nd place.
Bianchi Life: #lovemyoltre


----------



## AnthonyL88

My friend who own a bike shop said I could buy the Bianchi Oltre XR custom frame fitted to my body measurement. It will be the same price as if you bought a stock frame at your LBS. So, this is one reason why I'm considering a Bianchi Oltre XR frame. Good reviews and custom frame made just for me by Bianchi.


----------



## stickboybike

AnthonyL88 said:


> My friend who own a bike shop said I could buy the Bianchi Oltre XR custom frame fitted to my body measurement. It will be the same price as if you bought a stock frame at your LBS. So, this is one reason why I'm considering a Bianchi Oltre XR frame. Good reviews and custom frame made just for me by Bianchi.


I'm not saying it's impossible, but the Oltre is a monocoque frame, not Tube to Tube like the T-cube was in 2008-09. Tube to tube allows custom tube lengths. 

Maybe they can request a custom carbon layup for different stiffness, but to get a custom top tube length or chainstay length seems out of the question when you have to pay $1M per mono-mold. It's a set geometry.


----------



## kbwh

Hmm. You seem to be contradicting me up there. Except you aren't.


----------



## AnthonyL88

stickboybike said:


> I'm not saying it's impossible, but the Oltre is a monocoque frame, not Tube to Tube like the T-cube was in 2008-09. Tube to tube allows custom tube lengths.
> 
> Maybe they can request a custom carbon layup for different stiffness, but to get a custom top tube length or chainstay length seems out of the question when you have to pay $1M per mono-mold. It's a set geometry.


My friend said to get a custom frame from Bianchi is a 6 months wait. He said Bianchi doesn't advertise it.


----------



## stickboybike

yeah, sounds like that as I know what the Bianchi is doing stateside but sometimes the Euro market pulls off something unexpected to us over here.


----------



## jmess

Looks like I got to wait until next week for my XR test ride. Got a note today saying it ships tomorrow.

:17:


----------



## jmess

Bike arrive this afternoon. Once I got all the big parts attached and a rough fit I did a quick 25 mile ride. Out of the box this thing just feels fast. Most bikes of this caliber probably feel the same way. The ride is firm but I didn't really feel abused. I road same tires, same pressure, same wheels and same road which is mixture of chip seal and smoother stuff. 

It is a big jump up from my 07 Orca. I can really feel the difference in power transfer, much more direct and you feel like you aren't wasting anything. Handling was another pleasant surprise, it goes where you point it and seems to negotiate mid corner bumps without any drama. The Ultegra DI2 groupo seems easy to live with

I am looking at 61 this year (sorry about the stem  ) so this may not be my first choice bike for 100 miles of really crappy roads but once I get the fit dialed in I think it will fine for 80% of my rides. I have a Bianchi Carbon Cross bike for the rough stuff. 

From a Fred standpoint (this is racing bike after all) the finish on the bike isn't what I expected. A lot of the carbon seam lines and blemishes show through. The top tube graphic seem like decals. From 5 feet away the finish looks fine. From 1-2 feet not so much. Paint adds weight.

Quick pic from the phone, will try and get some better ones next week.


----------



## jmess

Here are some pics showing the finish. What you see is what you get. Notice the seams and different colors/shades on the top tube. The jagged looking seam line on the fork almost looks like a crack but it isn't. The finish isn't even close to the quality/detail I have seen on other Bianchi frames. Once you get on the bike you quickly forget about it though; at 5 feet away or 5 mph it looks great.


----------



## tihsepa

I think the finish looks great. I just bought a BMC and love the rew carbon finish like that.


----------



## Cinelli 82220

That black Oltre looks great.
Only thing I'd do is de-sticker the wheels.
Riding a bike like that at 61 is awesome!


----------



## jmess

Lost the wheel stickers and swapped in some Dura-Ace parts.
More pics here: Let's see your Bianchi!! - Page 49


----------



## jmess

*Not bad for longer rides*

I got a bike fit a few weeks ago and things had settled in well enough to do a longer ride this weekend. I ended up doing 85 miles on Sunday with 7000 feet of going up and lots of chip seal roads. With the more coarse/rough chip seal you can feel some chatter in the bars but it doesn't transfer to the rest of the bike. The thin seat stays really work at dampening the buzz and bumps. This is the best handling bike I have ever ridden. The way it turns into corners and holds a line makes the technical downhills runs more fun.

700x25s and/or tubular/tubeless tires would make the ride more plush. I weigh 170 and was running 700x23 4000s clinchers set at 110 PSI back and 100 front.

The bike fit moved me forward about 3/4" and down about 3/4". At first I didn't like it but after doing 85 relatively pain free miles I am a believer now.


----------



## Diopena1

I LOVE the bike!.... congrats, its a thing of beauty.

I looked at one, but couldn't afford it, the one thing that got me was how organic the Oltre looks. So, since I couldnt afford the Oltre, I got a Supersix. I may eventually get an Oltre frame though


----------



## jmess

The Supersix is a great bike. If I was shopping again I would definitely be interested in the EVO. The EVO Black Inc looks pretty sinister.



Diopena1 said:


> I LOVE the bike!.... congrats, its a thing of beauty.
> 
> I looked at one, but couldn't afford it, the one thing that got me was how organic the Oltre looks. So, since I couldnt afford the Oltre, I got a Supersix. I may eventually get an Oltre frame though


----------

